# need advice/found pigeon



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

I found a pigeon at a car wash in the city that appeared to be hurt on first glance, after picking it up and driving it home; his eyes look healthy he flaps his wings(which arn't clipped)He grips my fingers with both feet(nothing appears to be broken) but can't or doesn't want to fly.His feather colors are vibrant and is very clean.
I am not equipped with a small birdcage, and have a wife that doesn't want the bird inside. I have put him/her(my daughter thinks its a girl) in a dog kennel for small dogs outside on a table under trees. I have read corn on the cob and bread is ok. More help and advice would be appreciated


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The kennel is great but do you have a garage or utility room you can keep the kennel in? That would be safer and warmer.
Where are you located in case we have a member near-by that can help out?
It really depends on what the bird is accustomed to eating as to whether or not it will eat what you have on hand. Some birds haven't a clue what bread is. Bread itself isn't a very nutritious food for any bird. You could try corn, removed from the cob. Wild bird seed with lentils and split peas mixed in. Certainly the bread if that's all you have.


----------



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

*I do have Garage*

The only problem w/ garage is my other animal cats and dogs won't leave it alone;I put a sleeping bag around the kennel. I live in roseville Ca. I'll be going to pet store tommorow for bvetter food


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where is Roseville...what large city is it near?


----------



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sacramento


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to send you a private message.









/




















/


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Countrygolfer, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you so much for helping this pigeon in distress. I see one of our wonderful members, Charis, responded to you already. 

Pigeons will eat many things just to survuve, but do best as grain eaters. Wild bird feed will do fine. I will let Charis take it from here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for assisting this pigeon. You can try the Sacramento Wildlife Care Association. They used to take in pigeons .. their info can be found here: http://www.wildlifecareassociation.com/

Should that not work out, please let us know, and I will try to find an individual rehabber in the area to help you.

Can you post a picture or two of the bird? It's possible it is a youngster that still hasn't honed its flying skills .. also possible that it is a sick or injured bird. Does the bird seem well fleshed to you or thin .. you can try feeling the keel/breast bone .. if it is very pronounced and there is little muscle in the breast area, then the bird definitely needs help. Can you describe the poops for us (strange request .. I know .. but the info is important).

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

just a thought .... if this bird let him just pick it up and all is heathy otherwist or so it seems. isnt it more likely an escaped pet or unbanded homer?

just my 2 cents

E..


----------



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

*re:the recent post*

Ta Whatley
poops not a strange request at all i lived on a farm as a kid, that is what makes this wierd he seems healthy.I am use to caring for animals but never had a bird let me walk up to it and not try to get away at all. It appears a little runny but not horribly;He seems very good weight

and
Eric, thats exactly What I thought;just where I found him was odd

I checked on him a little bit ago lifted up the sleeping bag off the cage; He was cooing as normal.qwhen the sun comes up I'll remove the blankets from the cage and take a picture.


----------



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

*the pigeon is doing well*

Let u all know I took the pigeon aout of the cage today after buying some things we thought it would need,and it spread his wings and flew to the top of my house and then about 10 mins late he took off


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, that's good news. I hope he finds his way home.
Now you're prepared for the next time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh the adventures of homers. glad he is on his way!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I expect he was "all tuckered out" and needed a rest which you kindly provided. Thank you.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

did we ever find out if the bird had a band?


----------



## countrygolfer69 (Mar 29, 2008)

*he didn't*

he didn't have a band


----------

